# Leute gibts-man glaubt es nicht



## pedi (31. Mai 2020)

Leute gibts-unfassbar.
hab mich vor kurzem in einem sicherheitsforum angemeldet. u.a. gibts einen tread über das neue windowsupdate 2004.
hab ganz normal geschrieben, wie hier und in anderen foren auch, dass alles geklappt hat, incl einem läppi aus 2008.
da schreibt ein user namens cosinus, ich hätte keine ahnung von pcs, und  macht mich schwach von der seite an. da ich allerdings als gebürtiger  allgäuer noch schwächer kann gings etwas hin und her. dieser cosinus hat  über 177.000 posts, ich etwa 15.
auf einmal kam er mit der meinung ich sei rechter gesinnungs ums eck. das konnte er aus meinen inziwschen 15 posts heraus lesen.
ich dachte mich trifft der schlag.
solltet ihr mal hilfe bei einem problem mit dem pc haben, meidet das trojanerboard wie der teufel das weihwasser.
diese cosinus hat dort sonderrechte, und darf alles.
solche user sind absolut untragbar.
wenn ein sicherheitsforum mal nötig sein sollte, dann rokop security, auch wenns weniger frequentiert ist.


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern im Supermarkt, genau die gleiche Story.


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2020)

So wie ich das in unzähligen Threads lesen konnte, ist dieser cosinus einfach ein unhöflicher Idiot, der sich auf sein "Wissen" weiß der Geier was einbildet. Dafür mangelt es ihm an Grammatik und Rechtschreibung. Einfach ignorieren solche Leute und gut ist. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (31. Mai 2020)

Schau doch mal genauer hin.
177000 Posts, darunter dann so qualifizierte wie der Vorwurf du bist rechter Gesinnung, er habe es nach 15 Posts von dir erkannt. 
Diese Person kann vielleicht lesen, also eine Aneinanderreihung von Buchstaben zu Wörtern zusammenfassen, aber das begreifen funktioniert scheinbar nicht. 
Solche Leute hatte ich auch schon in meinem Leben. 
Bevor sie begreifen lieber einen Text auswendig lernen anstatt zu begreifen und selbst eine Aussage zu schaffen. Mit Intelligenz hat sowas nichts zu tun. 
Stehen solche Leute vor einer neuen Situation können sie nicht auf erlerntes zurückgreifen, da sie nicht gelernt haben eigenes Denken zu entwickeln. 
Kommst du denen mit einer Rechenaufgabe ala "Peter hat 5 Äpfel und gibt 2 Äpfel seiner Schwester" werden solche Leute keine Lösung finden wenn Peter plötzlich 5 Tafeln Schokolade hat. 
Deswegen schnell Abstand von diesen Personen. 
Es entsetzt einen dass es solch unreflektierte Dummerjahns gibt, aber das kann man aushalten. 
Ich sage immer "es gibt ca 2% dumme Menschen. Das ist nicht schlimm, das hält die Gesellschaft aus. Schlimm ist es wenn die 2% im Bundestag sitzen.

Also lass dich nicht auf ein Niveau herunterziehen in dem der gegenüber seinen Heimvorteil ausspielen kann.


----------



## HGHarti (31. Mai 2020)

Das mit der Schokolade kenne ich noch als meine Tochter in der Grundschule war.Äpfel hatten wir zu Hause und ich konnte es ihr Zeigen,für die Schokolade musste ich erst in den Supermarkt fahren und welche kaufen.Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten

 A: ihre Vorstellungskraft reichte für die Aufgabe nicht aus.

B: sie ist so schlau das sie danach Äpfel und Schokolade hatte und ich so dumm das ich darauf rein gefallen bin


----------



## P2063 (31. Mai 2020)

Leben am Limit


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich war schon in vielen Foren unterwegs, früher oft in manchen Foren für Zugsims. Aber nachdem ich 3 ausprobiert hatte, habe ich mich von allen abgemeldet oder wurde sogar rausgeworfen. Rausgeworfen weil ich einfach mal die Wahrheit sagte, es gab dort Leute die durften alles und die Forenleitung hat es akzeptiert, Auf die wurde immer gehört und die hatten immer Recht. Nur um mal eines dieser Foren zu nennen, das Forum wurde dann geschlossen und ist nur noch für wenige Leute Nutzbar die sich "Qualifizieren". Das Forum wurde zu einer Spielwiese weniger Leute und die Forenleitung hat nicht gemerkt dass das Forum damit dem Untergang geweiht ist.
In einem anderen Forum waren mir zu viele Kiddies unterwegs, man konnte nicht eine anständige Unterhaltung führen und die Fanboys die wieder alles Verteidigen und Positiv sehen auch wenn sie Veräppelt werden, 10€ für einen Skin und ein Update, nervten nur noch.

Auch hier auf PCGH wirst du User finden die Nerven können aber dafür gibts die Ignorierliste  In Foren ist es leider oft so das neue Mitglieder oft nicht richtig ernst genommen werden. Erst mit der Zeit wenn man eine Weile da ist und aktiv ist wird man wirklich ernts genommen. Auf PCGH habe ich dieses Verhalten aber nicht oft gesehen da kann ich dich schon mal Beruhigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (31. Mai 2020)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Das mit der Schokolade kenne ich noch als meine Tochter in der Grundschule war.Äpfel hatten wir zu Hause und ich konnte es ihr Zeigen,für die Schokolade musste ich erst in den Supermarkt fahren und welche kaufen.Jetzt gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten
> 
> A: ihre Vorstellungskraft reichte für die Aufgabe nicht aus.
> 
> B: sie ist so schlau das sie danach Äpfel und Schokolade hatte und ich so dumm das ich darauf rein gefallen bin



Lernen muss man lernen. 
Es ist nicht einfach und jeder hat beim Lernen seine Stärken und Schwächen. 
Mein Mitbewohner ist Lehrer und man kann an Klassenarbeiten erkennen wer nach Lehrbuch vorgeht und wer nicht. 
Zum lernen gehört begreifen. 
Wenn deine Tochter gute Lehrer hat und Eltern die beim begreifen ihre Phantasie anregen wird das schon gut gehen. 
Ist ja die Grundschule, in der man lernen lernen soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> auf einmal kam er mit der meinung ich sei rechter gesinnungs ums eck. das konnte er aus meinen inziwschen 15 posts heraus lesen.


Bei vielen Menschen reicht dazu eine Nachricht. Aber worum geht es jetzt? Die Schwippschwager von der Cousine meines Nachbarn ist auch ein Dummschwätzer. Da rate ich jedem, einen Bogen drum zu machen.

Ansonsten rate ich Dir in jedem Forum zu einer gut gepflegten Ignorierliste. Man lässt sich sich doch ein Forum nicht wegen einzelner Dummschwätzer kaputtmachen. Wenn man das machen würde, könnte man gar kein Forum nutzen, kein einziges. Man sollte sich in Foren ein dickes Fell angewöhnen und nicht über jedes Stöckchen springen.



HGHarti schrieb:


> B: sie ist so schlau das sie danach Äpfel und  Schokolade hatte und ich so dumm das ich darauf rein gefallen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man sollte Kinder nie unterschätzen


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bei vielen Menschen reicht dazu eine Nachricht. Aber worum geht es jetzt? Die Schwippschwager von der Cousine meines Nachbarn ist auch ein Dummschwätzer. Da rate ich jedem, einen Bogen drum zu machen.



Ich hab mir den besagten Thread mal zu Gemüte geführt. Ich wüsste hier auch nicht, wo man ihm eine rechte Gesinnung zuschreiben könnte. Dieser cosinus war einfach nicht mit der Antwort des TE zufrieden, weil er wahrscheinlich selbst nicht dazu in der Lage ist, einen installer vernünftig zu lesen. Andernfalls würde er es wohl kaum als Herausforderung betrachten, Programme wie VLC oder Open Office zu installieren, ohne sich da zig Müllprogramme mit zu installieren. Das war nämlich der Auslöser der Diskussion. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den besagten Thread mal zu Gemüte geführt.


Das ist sicherlich löblich, um es konkret zu verstehen. Man muss das aber gar nicht machen, weil es allgemeine Lösungsstrategien gibt. Auf bestimmte Leute reagiert man gar nicht und gibt ihnen keine Angriffsfläche. Einfach nicht aufregen und vieles ignorieren. Das muss man lernen, das braucht man überall, vom Sandkasten bis zum Pflegeheim.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juni 2020)

1. Wie Dir ein Mod schon sagte, schmutzige Wäsche gehören dort gewaschen, wo sie beschmutzt wurden.
2. Was jückt es die deutsche Eiche, welche Wildsau sich dran reibt?
3. Was erwartest Du von diesem Thread, bzw. was ich der Sinn dahinter?


----------



## Slezer (2. Juni 2020)

Das kenne ich auch aus diesem Forum  hier wurde ich auch schon in die rechte Ecke gestellt und ich bin nichtmal deutscher^^


----------



## pedi (2. Juni 2020)

@Zeiss,
konnte ich nicht, da gesperrt und sämtliche beiträge von mir gelöscht.
stimmt.
der sinn dahinter ist als hinweis zu verstehen, das TB zu meiden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch aus diesem Forum  hier wurde ich auch schon in die rechte Ecke gestellt und ich bin nichtmal deutscher^^


1. Eine rechte Gesinnung ist an und für sich genauso wenig verwerflich wie eine linke. Dass man heute nicht einmal mehr versteht, wofür die politische Rechte steht, sagt eigentlich alles. Das hat nicht ansatzweise etwas mit Nationalismus zu tun, wie auch nicht jeder linksorientierte ein Deutsche Flaggen verbrennender Kommunist ist.
Nationalismus ist nebenbei in vielen anderen Ländern der EU und denen, die mal Teil der EU werden wollten, stark verbreitet. 
2. Seit wann muss man Deutscher sein, um rechts sein zu können? Bekommt man seine Gesinnung mit einem Pass verliehen?


----------



## Captn (3. Juni 2020)

Naja, es hat halt weniger, was damit zu tun, wie man selbst mit den Begrifflichkeiten arbeitet, sondern eher damit, wie das Gegenüber das gemeint hat. Für mich ist rechts nichts anderes als konservativ. Aufgrund der inflationären Verwendung des Begriffs ist einem dann aber schon schnell klar, wohin die Reise gehen soll. Und ich denke, dass es niemand nötig hat, sich in ein Extrem rücken zu lassen. Vor zwei, drei Jahren hätte mich das auch noch auf die Palme gebracht. Heute kann ich über sowas eher lächeln und sage dann auch für mich, dass ich mit dieser Person nicht weiter diskutieren brauche, weil es sonst zu niveaulos wird. Zumal meine Haltung aufgrund meiner Erziehung und Erfahrungen auch eher konservativ ist. Meine Berufswahl trägt da wohl auch ihren entscheidenden Teil dazu bei. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich mir deshalb die Grenzen von 33 zurückwünsche. Ob links- oder rechtsextrem oder gar extrem bescheuert, für mich ist das alles gleichbedeutender Mist. Davon sollte man sich einfach nicht beeindrucken lassen. Im Endeffekt ist das eher ein Zeichen fehlender Argumente, wenn jemand zu solch schwachen Aussagen greift, weil man sich dadurch erhofft, dass du die Pappen hältst. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

